# My son's first deer



## b1rdman (Oct 29, 2012)

No horns...but it's a start.

View attachment 259894


----------



## woodsryder (Oct 29, 2012)

Congratulations!!!! A'int nuthin like the first kill....


----------



## Ash_403 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice job.
It should be easy to get out of the woods then. :smile2:

Nice trigger discipline during the photo taking too.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Oct 29, 2012)

He has to eat the heart now.


----------



## outdoorsman0490 (Oct 29, 2012)

well done, food is food, you can't eat the anters. The first 3 deer I took were does; I have taken about 15 now, all with the bow, and only 5 or so were bucks. congrats


----------



## b1rdman (Oct 29, 2012)

husqvarnaguy said:


> He has to eat the heart now.



Funny Story.

I showed him how to field dress it but he wanted the heart for our bird dog. (no one in my fam likes organs so I don't bother) He's gutted many birds so he's not afraid of guts, blood, and gore so of course he grabs the heart and carefully carves of the lungs then bags it up.

Late last night after savoring a great day and a few brews I grab a chunk of leftover meat out of the fridge and took a bite. You guessed it! Deer heart.

He cooked the damn thing up and saved more than half for future "dog treats".


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 29, 2012)

Bambi's taste better than bucks. He did good!

While I'd like to shoot a wall hanger as much as the next guy, I've never had the chance. I'm far more interested in putting yummy meat in the freezer than putting a mount up on the wall.

I like fresh deer heart, but you can't cook it too much or it gets chewy. Heart and eggs is a personal favorite morning after meal.


----------



## jdc123 (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## b1rdman (Oct 29, 2012)

Jim Timber said:


> Bambi's taste better than bucks. He did good!
> 
> While I'd like to shoot a wall hanger as much as the next guy, I've never had the chance. I'm far more interested in putting yummy meat in the freezer than putting a mount up on the wall.
> 
> I like fresh deer heart, but you can't cook it too much or it gets chewy. Heart and eggs is a personal favorite morning after meal.



Yeah...it's good stuff but my family isn't very open to new meats.

I keep poultry livers (which my daughter is starting to enjoy) and beef tongues (just me) but I have given up on everything else. 

I don't know if it's the flavor or the idea but the wife, son, and daughter are tough customers.


----------



## greendohn (Oct 30, 2012)

Good for you, passing on a time honored tradition to your son. A skill set every young man should learn.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 30, 2012)

That's cool. Good to see a young fella hunting and being successful. Im sure he will be hooked on it now. Definitely more kids should be taught to hunt, makes for a good person.


----------



## Genius. (Oct 30, 2012)

Jim Timber said:


> Bambi's taste better than bucks. He did good!
> .



My world just got opened to venison thus past year, I like it:hmm3grin2orange:

But this is the way I would think too. I would think the younger deer would be better eating, or does. Maybe I'm all wrong, but I would think a old buck would be tougher and the meat might have a musk taint.


Good job for your son. Nothing like training them responsibility


----------



## farmboss45 (Oct 30, 2012)

b1rdman said:


> No horns...but it's a start.
> 
> View attachment 259894



Horn soup isn't any good anyway, that doe will eat better! Good job!


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 30, 2012)

My first deer ever was a 160# doe - yummy, but a little on the chewy side.

My second deer was a 120# doe - just as yummy, but much better tenderness.

Third was an early antlerless special season for population control, so I decided I'd shoot the first deer I saw; which happened to be a 65# fawn that just lost his spots - Whoa... Still tasted just like good venison, but you could damn near cut it with a fork!


I've switched from being a big momma hunter to shooting anything over 85#. Leave the good mother does to reproduce more offspring, and eat their kids instead. Older deer have a better chance at surviving winter anyway.


----------



## Boydt8 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Congrats*

Well done! It's a great feeling when your kid gets there first kill!
My daughter gets to hunt mule deer and rag horn bull elk soon. She's already hooked on hunting spring gobblers!
Great job Dad! Keep him going!


----------

